# Best brand of t.shirt for dtg in UK



## Gary1962 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi folks,

I've trolled through all the posts looking for answers and most seem out of date...

What in your opinion is the best brand of t.shirt available in the U.K. For printing DTG, currently l'm using Gildan 2000/5000 ones, after first starting off with B&C exact 150's which were terrible! I've got some good orders coming up and want to impress from the off! 
Also which pretreatment would you prefer DuPont or image armour, l have lA inks e series installed in my printer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pintu (Jan 20, 2018)

12 best men's T-shirts in UK are mention below

1. Zara Tropical Print Top
2. Y-3 Aloha
3. Uniqlo Dry Crew Neck
4. M&S Collection Slim Fit Striped T-Shir
5. Cheap Monday Bruce T-shirt
6. Carhartt Sunset Print T-shirt
7. NN07 Printed Cotton Jersey T-shirt
8. Hentsch Printed Cotton T-shirt
9. Sunspel Short Sleeve Crew Neck
10. Cos Round Neck T-shirt
11. Oliver Spencer Braxted Cotton T-Shirt
12. Folk Contrast Hem Cotton Jersey


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Not one of those is available as a wholesale line. Every single one is an own brand chainstore item.


----------

